# Happy Canada Day-July1, 2009



## Retired (Jul 1, 2009)

Canada Day Information

It's a public holiday in Canada, with celebrations, fireworks and lots of outdoor activities.

There is a show all day long at our parliament buildings in Ottawa that can be seen on the official webcam HERE

I would expect an audio stream of the event should be available on the CBC audio stream for Radio One


----------



## NicNak (Jul 1, 2009)

*Canada Day*

Canada Day (French: F?te du Canada), formerly Dominion Day (French: Le Jour de la Conf?d?ration), is Canada's national day, a federal statutory holiday, celebrating the anniversary of the July 1, 1867 enactment of the British North America Act of 1867, which united Canada as a single country of four provinces. Canada Day observances take place throughout Canada as well as internationally.

*Commemoration*
Frequently referred to as "Canada's birthday," particularly in the popular press, the occasion marks the joining of the British colonies of Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, and the Province of Canada into a federation of four provinces (the Province of Canada being divided, in the process, into Ontario and Quebec) on July 1, 1867. However, though Canada is regarded as having become a dominion in its own right on that date, the British Parliament at first kept limited rights of political control over the new country, which were shed by stages over the years until the last vestiges were ended in 1982, when the Constitution Act patriated the Canadian constitution. Canada Day thus differs from Independence Day celebrations in some other countries in that it does not commemorate a militant assertion of political self-determination, but rather recognizes one of the major milestones of the long and peaceful political process which formed the modern nation of Canada.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 1, 2009)

> Canada Day thus differs from Independence Day celebrations in some other countries in that it does not commemorate a militant assertion of political self-determination, but rather recognizes one of the major milestones of the long and peaceful political process which formed the modern nation of Canada.



That's one way of putting it


----------



## NicNak (Jul 1, 2009)

We will get that Anti-Canadian out of you yet Daniel. :lol:


----------



## ladylore (Jul 1, 2009)

We have the Salmon Festival here in BC

Salmon Festival


----------

